# X65 vs 6nd430



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are the potential setups:

x65 with 145wrms @ 4ohm

or 

6nd430 with 225wrms @ 8ohm

Sonic Electronix has the x65 for $169 shipped. I can get the 6nd430 local for $219 otd.

Both will be sealed / ib and mated with de500's in cd1e's. 

Which one??? Kelvin...Kelvin...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Moved to a new home where it might get more traffic.

When Eric was with ID I ran the xS65s and they were a good speaker. I now have a set of 4 ohm 18Sound 6s going in the car. Kicks are almost built...but without a processor it will be a bit before I power them up.

Gut feeling is the 18Sound are a better driver.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Moved to a new home where it might get more traffic.
> 
> When Eric was with ID I ran the xS65s and they were a good speaker. I now have a set of 4 ohm 18Sound 6s going in the car. Kicks are almost built...but without a processor it will be a bit before I power them up.
> 
> Gut feeling is the 18Sound are a better driver.


Where did you find the 4 ohm version at? And yeah, I've used the xs mids and they are impressive, but I'd lean towards the 18sound. Honsestly, I just tried a set of pyle pro, the $30 dollar ones, and they weren't as good as the xs mids overall, but suprisingly comparable everywhere but in the upper midrange.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

T3mpest said:


> Where did you find the 4 ohm version at? And yeah, I've used the xs mids and they are impressive, but I'd lean towards the 18sound. Honsestly, I just tried a set of pyle pro, the $30 dollar ones, and they weren't as good as the xs mids overall, but suprisingly comparable everywhere but in the upper midrange.


Where'd you have them (the Pyles) crossed over at and how was the midbass?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

i had XS65 for awhile. very solid all around performer. I crossed them around [email protected]/octave.
They dont have that peaky midbass hump in the 80 to 100 region that many drivers have that make people thing its some killer midbass driver.
It was extremely accurate response with a nice neutral sounding midrange.

and Winslow imported a pr of the 4ohm 18S drivers from Israel, helluva deal on them.
US Speaker has the 4ohm too


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...omparisons/114574-look-what-just-arrived.html 

^ 4 ohm version... Enough said  

Kelvin


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> Enough said
> 
> Kelvin



Not enough said...:laugh:

Tell us more...please


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He doesn't say much.

There are a handfull of really good 6s out there in the pro side of things. I debated on the 18Sound, BMS, and B&C. All are roughly the same price. I found a set of 4 ohm 18Sound 6s for a great deal and got those. My first choice was between the BMS and B&C...BMS would have more punch IB and I can get the B&C wholesale through Parts Express, so they would have been the cheapest...until I found the 18Sound. The BMS have a Fs about 20 hertz higher than the others so it would have had less bottom end- 90 as opposed to the others at 70ish. Of those 3, Eric Stevens recommended the 18Sound...having never heard any of them, I took Eric's word.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The last time I spoke to the guy that I got my speakers from, he had 6 more left. If you do some searching on the web, you can find the old eBay and Audiogon links for them. I doubt he will ship to the US again for what he charged me...but it is still cheap enough to make it worth it, and cheaper than US Speaker and what Kelvin paid for his,


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...omparisons/114574-look-what-just-arrived.html
> 
> ^ 4 ohm version... Enough said
> 
> Kelvin


After reading this, I ordered a set from US.

Can't wait!


----------

